# More fuzzies on their way!



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have 3 females pregnant with my fuzzy male Prettyboy, i'm expecting 50/50 fuzzies/fz carriers in all 3 litters 

This is the daddy to be, Prettyboy - beb? fuzzy:









The 3 to be moms very soon 

Shani, dove/silver tan:

































Líadan, dove self:

























Blackie, black self (no, she's not satin, just has a really shiny coat  ):

































They can give birth from tomorrow and forth and i hope to get som nice fuzzies with better type and bigger in size


----------

